# Sustanon Flu



## cd123 (Mar 13, 2010)

Anybody else suffer from this? I have my jab of Sust and for about 12-24 hours I feel like crap, no way I can get in a decent workout. After this has subsided I feel great for about 48 hours and do good workouts, and then just feel normal for another 48 hours until I have my next jab(jab every 5 days). Is it common to get this short lasting ''flu'' from doing sust/test? What's the cause of it?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 13, 2010)

It's common and it does happen from time to time.  I no longer touch the stuff, and this is just one of the many reasons.

/V


----------



## cd123 (Mar 13, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> It's common and it does happen from time to time. I no longer touch the stuff, and this is just one of the many reasons.
> 
> /V


 
At least it proves it's legit gear I suppose. It really knocks the stuffing outta me though, only for 12 hours or so but still.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 13, 2010)

I would switch to another Test if that keeps occuring. Damn who wonts to feel like shit and cant workout for 12 hours after they pin twice a week.


----------



## littlemoney31 (Mar 13, 2010)

had sust flu but mine stuck around for about 2 weeks.  never get a shit feeling for a short time like that.  Good questions to ask is how much am i shooting and am i maintaining a balanced serum level week to week or are you hitting all the gear at the beginning of the week...spiking and declining?  just some thoughts.  Consider pinning minimum 2x weekly and as much as 3 or 4 with sust dependednt on load you are taking.  (e.g., 500mg sust per week - shoot 1cc Monday and 1cc fRIDAY)


----------



## cd123 (Mar 13, 2010)

littlemoney31 said:


> had sust flu but mine stuck around for about 2 weeks. never get a shit feeling for a short time like that. Good questions to ask is how much am i shooting and am i maintaining a balanced serum level week to week or are you hitting all the gear at the beginning of the week...spiking and declining? just some thoughts. Consider pinning minimum 2x weekly and as much as 3 or 4 with sust dependednt on load you are taking. (e.g., 500mg sust per week - shoot 1cc Monday and 1cc fRIDAY)


 
I'm jabbing 1x250mg every 5 days. Maybe I'll get used to it with time, maybe it's just been coincidence that I've had long hard 12 hour work days on my jab days and that's knocked the fock outta me.

Thing is, I plan to be doing 2x250mg a week(monday and thursday) on my next cycle so if I don't get used to it then that's two days a week I'm not gonna be able to train to the full extent and also two of the most important days in the early stages of the cycle because of the short acting esthers(I think, I'm a noob don't forget).

edit: just to clarify, I've had the jabs in the morning and by the evening and time for the gym I've felt absolutely drained, couldn't even bench 10 reps at 50kg without my arms shaking like fock, and then, as I said in the OP, after a nights rest I had two great days with regards to training and general well being.

I'm still early in the cycle btw.


----------



## downtown (Mar 13, 2010)

Take 2 benydrl an hour before your shots, and you can thank me later.


----------

